# Last Days of Summer



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful dog in a beautiful setting. Fall is my favorite time of the year. Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Pretty baby.!!I always look forward to fall !


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful picture. I too look forward to Fall.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww sweet picture of Ginger, love it.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Great picture!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Fall is perfect, except that it's followed by a Minnesota winter. Pretty landscape!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Thats a nice picture the landscape is beautiful!

Nic & Darla


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucky girl I want to be their!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Very nice ...


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is Molly looking off into the horizon saying goodbye to summer before we head into the Labor Day weekend. Before we know it there will be snow coming off this Great Lake Ontario. Boo hoo!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww what a nice picture! Molly is adorable

Nic & Darla


----------

